# Livery yards Newcastle upon Tyne info greatly appreciated



## Kelly2016 (8 January 2016)

Hi 

I will be graduating from university this summer and my aim is to get a full time job and take on my loan horse permanently (Hopefully!).

I would greatly appreciate some advice and information on livery yards in and surrounding newcastle. He is currently stabled at a yard in Chester le Street which is not practical for travel time there and back everyday. 

Ideally I would like a yard with:

DIY livery (bedding, hay, water etc. included)
Decent arena 
Decent grazing 
Preferably off road hacking 

What yards would you recommend and roughly how much is the livery?

Thanks


----------



## Lgd (21 January 2016)

I'm out of touch with livery yards but there are quite a few up around Sunniside and Whickham.


----------



## LC2013 (10 February 2016)

It depends where about in Newcastle you are looking. There are a lot in and around Ponteland & I can highly recommend season burn.im in Northumberland and there are decent yards around here but it really depends on your location required. I have been at quite a few west of Newcastle but none around the city centre. The one I would recommend is Seven Mile farm in Seaton Burn. Run by an excellent show jumper who really does know her stuff and used to work for a top ( the top) show jumper. Love it there.
Let me know exact location &?I'll try all I can xx


----------



## TURBOBERT (9 March 2016)

Just wondering if you got fixed up Kelly.  I live west of Newcastle and might have some ideas.  Can you give more info eg where abouts you would prefer to be.


----------



## Kelly2016 (8 April 2016)

Thanks for the replies, I have just read yours Turbobert and LC2013.

I have looked at Hack Hall in Ponteland as have a few friends on that yard, but I am open to suggestions!

I live in Byker at the moment and plan to stay around the city centre if I move at any point. I also drive so bus routes are no issue.

Thank you


----------



## hergestridge (8 April 2016)

Hi it may be worth having a look at the local riding club websites - there is a list of good local livery yards on the Corbridge Riding club site (listed under links). I don&#8217;t know any of the yards around Ponteland but there are some nice yards to the West of Newcastle only a 20 min to 30 min drive including Mount Huly livery and High Plains, not sure how much they charge but they do DIY and have very good facilities.


----------



## Char14 (19 June 2016)

Hello, I've just moved to Newcastle upon Tyne in September with my boy. Here is a list of livery yards that are worth looking at which are run very well! 

Mole hill farm - tanfield
Tanfield lane farm 
West acres 
Granby stables 
Cookgate 
Holly riding school 
Moss close farm 
Stepney bank stables 
Old Felton farm Morpeth. 

Most diy I have found to be around £35 per week include hay £25 without. 

If you're on Facebook join livery watch north east and south Tyneside rider plus north east ride and north east all things horses you'll find a lot of livery yards on there just pop a post on and people will get back to you. Good luck


----------



## Vodkagirly (24 June 2016)

To the east of Newcastle, Rising Sun, Ords, Hedleys, Church farm.


----------

